# permission slip



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Epic!

http://m.tickld.com/x/i-wish-this-man-w ... -hilarious


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Love it


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's done quite a few of this kind of thing. All of them very funny. Worth looking them up. :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Very funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Perfect responses! classic


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

haha that is awesome!


----------

